# Just Watch This 5 Minute Clip.



## Alex (3/8/14)

You guys have to see this, soo awesome

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nightfearz (3/8/14)

Awesome to see some objectivity...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silverbear (3/8/14)

Best argument I have heard to date. Nice find @Alex

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (3/8/14)

Nicely said!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## hands (3/8/14)

good argument. thanks for the video

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jase (3/8/14)

I need to show this to our 'know it all' at work.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (3/8/14)

Excellent, thanks @Alex.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (3/8/14)

great vid @Alex

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ET (3/8/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev (3/8/14)

There was obviously some bad press recently in the South African media about ecigs, as I have heard from a whole bunch of people from different walks of life about how vaping is supposed to be much worse for you than regular smoking. Anyone know what was said and where? I am thinking You/Huis Genoot. Unfortunately I had to cancel my subscription to Huis Genoot. I didn't have time to read it all, and the cross word became too difficult.

As for arguing with the anti ecig lobby. Although I am not an engineer, given my line of work this is quite appropriate:

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (3/8/14)

devdev said:


> There was obviously some bad press recently in the South African media about ecigs, as I have heard from a whole bunch of people from different walks of life about how vaping is supposed to be much worse for you than regular smoking. Anyone know what was said and where? I am thinking You/Huis Genoot. Unfortunately I had to cancel my subscription to Huis Genoot. I didn't have time to read it all, and the cross word became too difficult.
> 
> As for arguing with the anti ecig lobby. Although I am not an engineer, given my line of work this is quite appropriate:



Try living with a engineer...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nightfearz (3/8/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Try living with a engineer...


 
Try being one... I have to argue with my own brain at night to try and get it to sleep....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (3/8/14)

Nightfearz said:


> Try being one... I have to argue with my own brain at night to try and get it to sleep....



Hahaha thats bad !!


----------

